# Northwest Central Mn. No luck today...



## cricketjo76 (Apr 23, 2016)

Anyone finding anything yet? Went out n found nothing...yet...but soon!! I can feel it!


----------



## morelmaniacmn (Apr 21, 2016)

Yeah I was out as well (central MN) and nothing was up (that I could see). Hopefully soon here. I'm guessing a week or so...


----------

